# Self-composed piano piece



## Themaister (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi there =) I'm new here. 16 years old from Norway. Wanted to post my piano piece on a forum where it might be easier to appreciate it. Anyways.

It's kind of laid-back. Not virtuoso at all, but please have a listen =)

http://rapidshare.com/files/48020243/Roflmao_i_Moll.mp3.html

Title: Roflmao in F-minor


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Themaister.

Interesting composition ... Did you compose this with any theme in mind? Roflmao in F minor - why did you pick that for your title?


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Cool piece. I love the title.. it makes me want to roflmao  

But I'm not sure how the piece relates to the title!


----------



## Themaister (Aug 9, 2007)

well, I don't know why really. But when I see titles from the good classics, I always see like <instert something> in G-sharp minor or whatever, so I called mine roflmao ;P

Anyways, roflmao doesn't have anything to do with the song.


----------

